# Router Cabinet



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Sometime last year I decided that I “needed” to build a router cabinet. I looked for plans online (I'm not confident yet to build "bigger" things without them) and I settled on a downloadable set of plans from Woodcraft. (http://www.woodcraft.com/product/151220D/router-table-downloadable-plan.aspx) This is going to be a huge improvement over the portable Bosch table I have, as well as the Grizzly table I purchased last year & is currently for sale. 

After doing my research for what I was going to “need”, I settled on the Woodpecker PRL-V2 lift. I spoke with Woodpeckers directly regarding this lift and multiple other items and I decided that I’d pickup/purchase these items at the Woodworking Show in KC Jan ’15. This allowed me to physically see what I was buying as well as save shipping costs. It’s worth noting that I coordinated this purchase with the lady who owns Woodpeckers with her husband. After buying the lift, phenolic 24x32 tabletop, and superfence w/ micro adjust, she threw in lots of accessories. I estimate that with cost savings, shipping, and what she literally threw in, I saved over $250. I also purchased the 3.25 HP PC router while at the show since I was able to get the entire unit (not just motor) for $250 tax included.

The next month I purchased all the other materials needed per the plans and then everything sat….and sat….and sat in the shop.

Finally, a month or so ago I was able to work on this. This project has been a couple of firsts for me. This is my first cabinet/case build of any kind. It’s also my first drawer build. While I was originally VERY intimidated by drawers, it seems that making tongue & dado type drawers really isn't too bad. Mine still need some fine adjusting, but I'm okay with my starting point. I’ve learned a ton so far with maybe the biggest being not to trust plans ☺. I have made several errors that I’ve been satisfactorily able to remedy, at least for a shop project. 

I’m not quite done but at least I can see the end in sight. I’m looking forward to finishing this so that I can get my next 2 projects started. My wife is patiently waiting…. For now….


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Doing research before you buy or start any project IMO is well worth the time, and to "save over $250" is a big bonus! Reading, understanding, and taking time will show in the completed job. Thanks for sharing, best of luck with all future projects, and be safe.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Made some more progress tonight. It seems I'm able to get a little more work almost every night. Anyways, finished building and making the false fronts for the cabinet drawers. In glueing up the fronts, I put a 2" piece of oak between the maple pieces as its what I had. Turned out okay. 

Next step is to make the two doors for the center router bay and the door for the side storage area. Then to mount the top and lift. I'm hoping to get the three doors made glued up tomorrow so I can install them on Friday.

1


----------



## mtnwalton (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks good so far, especially for your first effort. Have fun and thanks for sharing


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice work!!! 
I couldn't help but notice the single locking casters though. My thought is to use the double locking casters so that once positioned and locked, nothing is going to move. Just my opinion but, I really think you should consider.
Can't wait to see the finished table, it looks like it's going to be great.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Added the drawer pulls. I was looking for a different style, but found these at the Habitat for Humanity Restore. Paid $0.25 each, so bought all 42 they had. Next step is to build the remaining 3 doors and securing the top to the cabinet.

Mark


----------



## KADAMBI (May 19, 2015)

Coming up very nicely. Eager to see the complete table soon.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Over the weekend I was able to get the router table, router lift, super fence, and accessories attached. I received the hinges today so I got the 3 doors attached tonight after dinner. So at this point I'm done. When I told my wife I was done, I think she was happier than me since her project is that much closer. 

Overall this was a great project for me. I did many firsts and learned a lot, the least of which was don't trust purchased plans  

I'm really looking forward to playing with this baby!!

Mark


----------



## briwayjones (Sep 1, 2015)

That is really nice looking. Good job! :thumbsup: I just got a router so a router table is on my list for one of the next projects to do.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice job. How did the casters change color? :laughing:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dude, your router table looks better than most of the furniture in my house...


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That table is almost too NICE to use!!!


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice table! You should be proud of that and I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

Really nice project! I really like Woodpeckers' products...


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

That really turned out nice. The black and red is a cool combination. Have you considered finishing the cabinet to match the top?


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice looking cabinet. But I think you might have to drill a few holes in the front of the cabinet doors so your dust collector will work.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Impressive router cabinet. Lots of storage. Good job.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Nice job. How did the casters change color? :laughing:


It's funny you mention that :laughing: I tried the other & I just didn't like then. I looked around and found these at Lowes. They are dual locking and I really like them. I'm glad a little birdie suggested them...:thumbsup:




epicfail48 said:


> Dude, your router table looks better than most of the furniture in my house...


I highly doubt that. I've seen your skills here. And don't forget I still have that other Grizzly table available if you're interested in it. Its turned into my mini lathe stand and I doubt it'll be used for anything else in the near future.




k9scooter said:


> I really like Woodpeckers' products...


While a little pricey, their products are top notch. I saved a bunch getting these items at the Woodworking Show. I will say that even though $$, their customer service is the best I've come across!!




NickDIY said:


> Have you considered finishing the cabinet to match the top?


Since its just a shop project, I have no plans for any finish. Although painting it might hide a fews things I wish I didn't see... :yes:




Kansas Gary said:


> Nice looking cabinet. But I think you might have to drill a few holes in the front of the cabinet doors so your dust collector will work.


I thing you may be correct. The plans actually call for these doors to be about 1/2" above the bottom to allow for more airflow. Since I didn't want to connect the magnetic catch to the table top, I lowered the doors not realizing what it may create. I may router out 2 channels in the bottom of each door which will still hide the catch in the center. I'll see after I start using it. Worse case I rebuild the 2 doors down the road, which I don't mind doing if necessary since I wasn't real happy with them anyways...


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Really nice job on the project. That fence looks like it will really be a joy to work with.


----------



## cptully (Apr 16, 2012)

Burb said:


> Overall this was a great project for me. I did many firsts and learned a lot, the least of which was don't trust purchased plans .


This little bit of pain is why I have taught myself to use SketchUp and to redraw any plans I download or buy. Several hours with SketchUp has saved me lots of frustration when building, especially since I tend to build shop projects with found materials. 

Personally I built "A Versitile Router Table" (http://www.finewoodworking.com/workshop/article/a-versatile-router-table.aspx) from the Fine Woodworking article of the same name. Given that the article did include dimensions for most pieces it was easy to redraw in SketchUp and I was able to see how a few things fit together.

Great job!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

That cabinet turned out really nice.


----------



## mark_f (Sep 13, 2015)

So Awesome!!!!!!!!!! It's furniture! You should keep it in the house.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Kansas Gary said:


> Nice looking cabinet. But I think you might have to drill a few holes in the front of the cabinet doors so your dust collector will work.


Well I was able to put this cabinet to use this past weekend and it worked fabulously!!! I was concerned about the airflow even before your comment, especially since the original plans called for there to be a gap at the bottom of the doors to the router bay. With my cabinet, there is about a 3/4" gap along the entire top of these 2 doors. With the dust port at the bottom of the back of the bay, it seemed to allow for great airflow. With my 1 1/2 HP Grizzly baby dust cyclone connected to it, I couldn't find one piece of sawdust in the day after routing about 15 boards to a template.


----------

